# D90 "ERR" Message



## Fleetwood271 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was outside this morning taking pictures of birds, when my viewfinder went dark.  I could not see anything through the viewfinder, even though I was outside in bright light.  And the shutter button would not operate.  I thought maybe the battery had died, since it was about 20º outside.  But I still had power to pull up the menu, and the battery info showed it at 78%.  

I turned the camera off and back on, but it did not help.  I took the lens off and put it back on, but that did not help either.  I then tried another lens.  No change.  Last, I changed the battery for a fresh charge.  Still no results.

Finally, I got my manual out (when all else fails, read the instructions .  I was hoping for a simple solution, but in the troubleshooting section, where it gives the ERR message, it says "Camera Malfunction".  It then tells me to take camera to authorized service center.  

Being stubborn, I didn't give up.  Took battery out again, pulled lens off and replaced again.  Without looking through viewfinder, I pointed camera at the wall and pushed shutter button, and....it clicked.  I then looked through the viewfinder and all was well.  

So, I have no idea what was wrong.  Do you think that just being outside in the cold for 1/2 hour or so would have done this?  I know the cold sucks the power out of batteries quickly, but I've never heard of this happening.  It was snowing slightly, but at 20º, it wasn't a wet snow, so I don't see how moisture could have been an issue.  

Anyone have a similar problem, or know what might have caused it?  Even when the camera is off, I can see through the viewfinder.  What would cause it to go black?  Could shutter have gotten stuck?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 12, 2011)

Is your lens aperture ring set properly. Mine does that sometimes if it slips out of place although it gives me a different error message. Good luck. I use my D90 outside in the cold and I mean minus 20 cold and it hasn't froze up yet. Do you have a different battery to try also?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2011)

It sounds to me like your mirror is stuck in the 'up' position (assuming that is, that you really can see nothing, and not just a very dark image).  Remove the lens and look into the mirror chamber, you should see the mirror sitting at a 45 degree angle, if not than you do have a problem.  The first thing to do will be to try a factory reset (check your manual for the correct procedure for your camera).  

If your mirror seems to be sitting correctly, than check your lens and make sure it's not just the aperture being stuck at the smallest (highest 'f' #) which could be as a result of the cold (unlikely, but possible).  

If the factory reset doesn't fix it and it's not your lens, than remove the battery and leave the camera alone for a couple of days.  Replace the battery, try another factory reset and if it still doesn't solve the problem, it's off to a repair shop with you I'm afraid.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 12, 2011)

The shutter most likely froze up because of the extreme cold. After it thaws out, if it still doesn't work and keeps giving you the ERR message, then sadly it might be time for a new shutter. It costs around $350 to have Nikon replace it if that is the problem. How many total shutter actuations does it have?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 12, 2011)

That's odd at 20 degrees though isn't it. I mean why can I take mine out regularly in minus 20 and not have issues. Granted I don't shoot for a very long time but last month I was out for an hour at least in negative 12 celsius.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends on the amount of moisture in the air.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 13, 2011)

This happened to my d700 just today.  I think it's caused by the battery dying while taking a photo, leaving the shutter open.

I wasn't in the cold, just using a near dead battery


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine has done that for 2 reasons.... aperture ring got moved or out of place and or the memory card has a problem.  Take the SD card out replace with new or maybe format that card and try again.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Jan 13, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Is your lens aperture ring set properly. Mine does that sometimes if it slips out of place although it gives me a different error message. Good luck. I use my D90 outside in the cold and I mean minus 20 cold and it hasn't froze up yet. Do you have a different battery to try also?



It's a "G" lens, so it doesn't have an aperture ring.  And yes, as I mentioned in my OP, I tried another battery.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> The shutter most likely froze up because of the extreme cold. After it thaws out, if it still doesn't work and keeps giving you the ERR message, then sadly it might be time for a new shutter. It costs around $350 to have Nikon replace it if that is the problem. How many total shutter actuations does it have?



Only has around 13,000 clicks.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

u try changing the SD card?


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2011)

There are only 2 things that can cause a completely black SLR viewfinder :

Light isn't getting into the front of the lens.
The mirror is up.
If you're not in a black cave, and there is nothing keeping light out of the front of the lens, the mirror is up - blocking the view through the lens.

Then one needs to discover why the mirror is up when it's not supposed to be.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 14, 2011)

Fleetwood271 said:


> Only has around 13,000 clicks.



If it still works ok in normal temps and it is still under warranty, contact Nikon and see what they say. It might just need to be cleaned and relubed.


----------



## thomas30 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the real nuisance was the moisture and humidity. when you opened it and cleaned it the moisture went out.


----------



## ghache (Jan 19, 2011)

I got the ERR message on the D90 a few times. aperture ring was moved or the lens not attached well.


----------

